# PICTURES of my new Panaque sp. Flash Pleco, L204!!!



## DVS Moss (Jun 1, 2009)

i just got this little guy 2 days ago, hes about 1.5'' - 2''. he was freaking out a lot when he first went into the tank, hes calm down since. he occasionally freaks out when i move the light around or rearrange my moss. what worries me is he likes to hang around in between my heater and the back of the tank...

heres some pics of the tiny thing, enjoy and please comment!
thanks.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

What a beautiful pleco. How big will he get? Does he have secure hiding places other than behind the heater? He might not favor that location so much if you have other similar places for him to dart into when he feels threatened.


----------



## DVS Moss (Jun 1, 2009)

cs_gardener said:


> What a beautiful pleco. How big will he get? Does he have secure hiding places other than behind the heater? He might not favor that location so much if you have other similar places for him to dart into when he feels threatened.


thank u 

he will get about 4''-5'' max. i think he has hiding places, the tank is heavily planted with a bit of wood...
im not really sure what to do, he may be just adjusting to his new environment..


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

He's a beautiful fish!

Plec's will burn themselves on heaters, so if he keeps wanting to be there after he's settled in, I'd check into getting a heater guard to prevent burns.


----------



## DVS Moss (Jun 1, 2009)

JanS said:


> He's a beautiful fish!
> 
> Plec's will burn themselves on heaters, so if he keeps wanting to be there after he's settled in, I'd check into getting a heater guard to prevent burns.


yah i agree. the only problem is im having a hard time finding a place that sells them..


----------



## addo (Apr 25, 2007)

Don't by one, pipe+holes=heater guard.


----------



## DVS Moss (Jun 1, 2009)

addo said:


> Don't by one, pipe+holes=heater guard.


How do u make it and how does it stay on?


----------



## clearleaf (Oct 4, 2008)

Gorgeous fish. Ancistrus?


----------



## DVS Moss (Jun 1, 2009)

clearleaf said:


> Gorgeous fish. Ancistrus?


no, its a Panaque sp. Flash Pleco, L204

my pleco's Genus is Panaque not Ancistrus


----------



## Natalia (Sep 15, 2008)

Very nice pleco. Untill you get a nice heater guard, at least wrap something like a filter floss around the heater.


----------



## DVS Moss (Jun 1, 2009)

Natalia said:


> Very nice pleco. Untill you get a nice heater guard, at least wrap something like a filter floss around the heater.


that's a good idea thanks. however i bought a heater guard today, its one of those fluval tronic ones. its much larger then my heater, my heater just sits in side it like and a hotdog in a narrow basket.


----------



## clearleaf (Oct 4, 2008)

geez, you'd think reading the title of the thread would have clued me in. sometimes I'm sort of dense, sorry.


----------



## DVS Moss (Jun 1, 2009)

clearleaf said:


> geez, you'd think reading the title of the thread would have clued me in. sometimes I'm sort of dense, sorry.


its ok!

most people don't even know what the word ''Genus'' means, let alone the scientific names for plecos.


----------



## addo (Apr 25, 2007)

DVS Moss said:


> How do u make it and how does it stay on?


:-k Duct-tape  JK

I don't know but its not rocket sience, I bet you can figure something out  You could probably wrap a loop of air line tubing around the top and bottom of the hot part of the heater to make the pipe stay in place.

To make the holes you can use a drill, or a saw to make slots in the pipe. If you use a soft enough pipe a kitchen knife would work.


----------



## DVS Moss (Jun 1, 2009)

addo said:


> :-k Duct-tape  JK
> 
> I don't know but its not rocket sience, I bet you can figure something out  You could probably wrap a loop of air line tubing around the top and bottom of the hot part of the heater to make the pipe stay in place.
> 
> To make the holes you can use a drill, or a saw to make slots in the pipe. If you use a soft enough pipe a kitchen knife would work.


its ok i bought a real one for $5 lol... looks good too...


----------



## DVS Moss (Jun 1, 2009)

here he is today, he wont leave this spot!!!


----------

